# tennessee titian



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

is there a such thing as a tennessee titian blood line or is this guy a byb


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BYB.... What breed is he referring to?


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

this the aid he got Blue Pups For Sale in Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Byb.Why does he figure that those are not your every day pit bulls?Oh wait maybe because they are not pit bulls.lol.They are registered with the adba and they are bullies from what I can tell.And there is no way I would pay$1200 for them.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

HA! thats the first thing that popped into my head. SMH.. @@


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol yes but the atlanta falcon blood is way nicer IMO lol ...


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

na.. dem tenn-a-key titan dogs be goin hard.. lmao :rofl:


----------

